# TX Valve 101



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

A good web site for TX Valve fundamentals. I find it good to review the fundamentals once in a while.

http://www.danfoss.com/NR/rdonlyres/CA5E4257-4F6B-4F41-A268-8CB4FE6874DD/0/PFA00A102.pdf
Cheers


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks yuri
That seems to be a very valuable resource?


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

It,s always good to refresh the mind. It,s a terible thiong to wast


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

jvegas said:


> It,s always good to refresh the mind. It,s a terible thiong to wast


 
I agree, spelling is the first thing to go.


----------

